
Chime.TV (My tv/joost-like video startup just launched) - gtmcknight
http://chime.tv
======
gtmcknight
I've been hiding on News.YC for a few weeks now, and have been loving the
content and feedback this community has. I'd like to submit my latest startup
that a friend and I created over 6 months in our spare time.

Any feedback/critiques/ideas very, very welcome!

Here's the quick summary: Chime.TV aggregates millions of videos from across
the web (from blip.tv, Break.com, DailyMotion, Google Videos, Kewego,
MetaCafe, MySpace, Veoh.com, YouTube) to create a tv-like experience within
your browser. With over 20 editorially-programmed channels, you can get
started right away watching everything from documentaries to music videos. Or,
you can do a search to find what you are looking for. You can save favorites,
create your own channels to share and even send video-mail to friends. With a
fullscreen, non-stop playing experience that is always on-demand, Chime.TV is
truly lean back internet TV.

~~~
staunch
Congratulations on a very well done site. I don't personally have the desire
to have content "pushed" to me, but you certainly have done a very nice job of
making it work well.

Maybe you could add Top 10 Digg videos as a channel, that's a very heavily
filtered list of almost all interesting stuff.

------
SwellJoe
Really nice execution on an idea so boring and obvious that everybody goes "of
course there's a site that does that", which is probably the very best kind of
idea. Great intro video, too. Everybody on the internet likes cute girls
talking to them.

If you manage to get some traction before a dozen imitators spring up, you'll
be golden.

------
jaed
Just a suggestion: I reinstalled my machine and didn't install Flash yet. The
site just brings up the alert box telling me I should go to www.flash.com to
download it. I expected the site to provide a direct link to the flash
download, but instead all I got after the alert box was a blank page.

Granted, many users will have flash installed, but if my mom didn't and and
she tried using your site with the current configuration, she wouldn't bother
after getting just a blank page. (Granted, I don't think mom will be browsing
YouTube and MySpace videos...at least I hope not).

------
gtmcknight
Jaed: Great suggestion, I think we will implement that idea, thanks

Zach: It's actually just an issue with flash on OSX i believe, but we're
looking into how to fix that now, thanks :D

Vuknje: If you grab the blue bar just above the playlist, you can resize the
playlist to your liking :)

Staunch: Actually if you check out our Net100 Channel (
<http://chime.tv/#net100/> ) it combines the top videos from digg, mefi,
youtube etc all in one place!

Thanks for the kind words Mkull and Mdolon

------
mkull
very nice site. congrats on the launch.

played with it a bit and it was very addictive, enjoyed the intro video as
well haha

------
vuknje
first impression is good. nice looking, easy to use, great ui.

only thing i don't like is playlist.. it's height is too small and it is too
wide.. and i would like to see title of next video somewhere when playlist is
hidden

------
mdolon
great job with the site guys, very impressed.

